# Forex trading account in dubai



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone know how I can open a forex trading account in dubai?

Thanks


----------



## ayeshwasim (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey buddy!

I have 6 months of experience in trading Forex within Dubai.

I was a beginner at this and this company is freaking nice..they explained me on how to proceed and im earning pretty well..

Touchwood!

This was introduced by one of my friend and that's how i joined and ended up opening a demo account.

Do mail me at [email protected] il help you out!


----------

